# Squeak Testing...



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

I got the malts new bunch of toys from the ones that they go crazy over because not too long ago, they destroyed the last squeak from the previous bunch.

got the new ones home









and got a nosey dog who HAS to be the first to check anything new that lands in his house. 









Snowy: "Are you sure these are identical to what we had before?"









Snowy: "Can I squeak test them?"









"I will start with you Orange"









"then you Yellow"









"oh and Blue"


















"Let the squeak testing begins"









*squeak* *squeak* *squeak* *squeak* *squeak*


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Squeak Dive



























"I can go squeaking...forever"









"Hey human, mind, throw testing it?"









"Pwease?"









"gonna get'cha"









"gonna get'cha good"


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

I couldn't take more photos of the game catch as the person who helped me throw the squeak ball to Snowy when I took the above photos left, but you can see more of similar shots in this thread --> ((( Click ))) of Snowy catching orange.

I continued playing with the monster.

After 50+ throws, Snowy goes to the "I got a long tongue" look :lol-sign: ...but those eyes still wants more. I swear, if I don't stop, and let Snowy decide when to stop, he can go catching.....forever. 









back to squeaking....

"what did you say? enough squeak testing?"









"squeak faces should go kept in their box until next time session? not cool."









"Maybe human will return all squeak faces but will not notice red squeak in mouth."









woofz,
The *fetch-&-catch-a-holic* Snowy. 







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He sure does love those squeaks! BTW, what are they called and where did you get them? I think McGee would love them.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Kat, sure love when you post pictures of 'the malts' and their antics. That Snowy - what a character! I think I will look for something similar as 'the boys' here love fetch too. But they haven't caught any yet in the air! Great photos, as always!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Looks like a great time was had by Snowy...but where was Crystal during all this fun?! I think Boo and Yogi need some squeeky faces too!!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

well, those squeaky toys ARE pretty cute and irresistible!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Glad that you liked them, guys 



Kathie said:


> what are they called and where did you get them? I think McGee would love them.


I got these from a local Pet store. I live in Dubai, but they get imported from the U.S.A. Some of my fluff owners friends (live the US) say that these are available in PETCO. There is no PETCO where I am, but the near by store gets these from there. They can also be found online...this website is an example --> *click here* , but they are cheaper in PETCO, according to my friends who live in the US. They are called "Mini Funny Faces". I think that McGee will go nuts over these. They are so much fun. The squeaky noise makes the fluffs wants to squeak even MORE. They are soft for the mouth and so much fun to bite, from my observation to my two while playing with them:thumb: get one for McGee :bounce:



motherslittlehelper said:


> I think I will look for something similar as 'the boys' here love fetch too. But they haven't caught any yet in the air! Great photos, as always!


i posted the info about these specific toys above. Check them out  I am sure the boys are gonna love them.

By the way, I taught Snowy to catch in the air. He was just like your boys first: LOVES to fetch. So we practiced throwing in mid air, bit close to his hight level, over and over, until he learned how to catch it ^_^ you sure can teach the boys to do that too 



dodrop82 said:


> but where was Crystal during all this fun?! I think Boo and Yogi need some squeeky faces too!!!


Crystal was around AND was playing with them too (with my sister). I need another photo-shoot - of only Crystal with squeaky- this coming week. I plan to also take some videos of her squeaks. She cracks me up when squeaking


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Love your photos of Snowy and the squeakers are cute, too.


----------

